# Fundraising for Cadet Corps



## c.jacob (20 Dec 2005)

Every Cadet Corps is on a search for money.  Aside from Tagging, some cadet corps have come up with some creative ways to raise money.  This board is for sharing some idea's that cadet corps have used for fundraisers and help each other out.


  Our corps holds a Spaghetti dinner every year for about $10  person to get in as well as a silent auction.  All the food and auction items were donated from the community.  It brings in about $3000 each year.


----------



## ouyin2000 (20 Dec 2005)

My corps has an annual potluck dinner right before stand down for christmas.

We ask the cadets to bring in some food, and we invite all their parents/family. Also, we have a turkey shoot, with the air rifles. Each ticket you buy gets you a clip of 5 pellets, and you shoot at a target. Each target is different, with all of them having the same picture of a turkey on the front, but on the back, there are different scoring parts, randomely placed, to make it a fair chance for everyone to win the turkey.

Admission is free, but each Turkey shoot ticket costs $2, and we also have a 50-50 draw, with $1 per ticket.

We usually raise only $100-$200 each year, since the corps is generally small, but it is a fun way to finish off the training year before christmas.


----------



## yoman (20 Dec 2005)

Well we have many ways but hears an example. My unit participates in a walk-a-thon every year. Half of the money that we raise goes to us, the other half goes to them. So maybe helping out in something like this and making a deal with the charity organisers would be a good idea.

Just an idea of the fund raising stuff we do:

2 tag days weekends (last one we brought in $12,445.15) 
Lotto Cadet
Pop can collection
Dances (we don't charge much)
walk-a-thon

I'm sure there's a few more I forgot but that's an idea of what we do.


----------



## c.jacob (20 Dec 2005)

We also got McDonalds to give us the proceeds on the Charity day when you buy a Big Mac the profit goes to a charity.


----------



## ouyin2000 (20 Dec 2005)

Jacob said:
			
		

> We also got McDonalds to give us the proceeds on the Charity day when you buy a Big Mac the profit goes to a charity.


That's kind of odd, since it should be going to the McDonald's charity, not a youth organisation that is already funded enough (to function)


----------



## Conquistador (20 Dec 2005)

My corps (2814 RCAC) has gotten an agreement with a bingo hall, during a draw sometime at night, all the earnings to right to the corps. I don't know how often the draw is, but I know it's at least once a week.


----------



## 3rd Herd (21 Dec 2005)

Over the years I been involved with army,sea and now air cadets. Here is a few ideas which have proven successful:
1) Firewood- we have had access to slash piles and officers,CI's and parents chain saw up the raw logs. Cadets load the trucks and two or three cadets accompany each truck load to the buyers residence to unload and stack. We charged 90.00 per load, three Saturdays about four hours worth of work each Saturday and thirty loads sold. We took orders and prepayment about a month ahead of time.
2) Serve and do clean up at a Legion function or dinners. Usually about ten cadets in uniform at a time. 100.00-150.00 in "gratitude's" for a couple hours of work.
3) Booths at community fairs, between a dunk tank and hot dog stand we made 1400.00 in two days.
4) Vehicle rides(this one may or may not be practical anymore). But we had the local reg force unit loan us a couple of AVGP's for the day and had "hay wagon" rides. This was 
    done in conjunction with Armed Forces Day so we had quite a crowd to draw on. 
5) Operate a kid's game zone at a local fair.
6) Ask for grants and do presentations for your local city administration
7) THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX.


----------



## Dane (21 Dec 2005)

This wasn't as much fundraising as cost cutting, but Tim Hortons has 'sponsored' (in an unofficial manner) several Cadet Corps' ACRs so that there is no expense for food, and they also generally give a donation of about $500.

One thing a lot of Corps don;t do but is ussually pretty easy an successful is just to ask business for things. What it does require is enough Cadets so that they think they'll get the PR out to the guardians that they want.


----------



## ryanmann356 (22 Dec 2005)

we usually have a big gala dinner at some restaurant, last time we raised $15,000 they sell tickets to everyone at $20 each.  Last time we had the mayor and his wife come.  If you can make a huge deal out of the dinner then you can get alot of money out of it.. ADVERTISE!
We had an auction of which the items were donated in exchange for advertising space in our dinner menus and brochures.  There were plane tickets to Ontario, and other big prizes.  People will do alot for a little bit of advertising space.  The people who donated the largest prizes got the most advertising space in the brochures and got their banners put up around the restaurant.


----------

